# Airport Express Error



## irishwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi guys,

I have a problem with Airport express, i'm trying to stream audio via a PC Windows XP.
The problem is when I connect two PC's on a network and add an Airport Express it sees it as "apple network temp" when i type in the password "public" it comes back with an error "cannot read from base station, unknown error -6753"

It wont see the AP when i go through "add new base station" but sees it when i go through "changes settings to existing base station" 

Any Ideas? I'v tried everything...  


Best regards,

Will


----------



## Hakan (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi,
I have the same problem as you and tried everything.
Did you find any solution?


----------



## sarrose (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi, I had the same problem (on windows XP sp2) , but I noticed that in the local area connection status, my computer wasn't receiving any connections. I fixed this by: going into the control panel, opening network and internet connections and then clicking network connections, then right clicking wireless network connections and opening the properties. Make sure that the top tab general is selected, and then under where it says "this connection uses the following items:" double click Internet protocol (TCP/IP). Check the boxes that say 'obtain an ip address automatically' and obtain DNS server address automatically'. After that my connections worked perfectly with my airport express. I didnt think that I could get it to work, since I had previously spoken with mac support and had been shipped a new airport express. I hope that this works for you as well!


----------

